# Vpasa -Interview



## mrh (19/8/20)

http://broadcastmedia7.novusgroup.c...=Kaya_FM_bf3763eefb700417c2d087882f14ced7.mp3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (19/8/20)

"vapes contain tobacco..."
"vapes that explode are those vapes that are made at home, when you start taking metters into your own hands..."
"Popcorn lung ... is side effect of buying illegally prepared vape oils..."

And the BS saga continues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (19/8/20)

"vape oils"

can't stand that term

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

vicTor said:


> "vape oils"
> 
> can't stand that term


Agree 100% Do I look like a flippen ENGINE?? 

Ja Boet... This Castrol GTX vape oil is LIT ek sê!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Agree 100% Do I look like a flippen ENGINE??
> 
> Ja Boet... This Castrol GTX vape oil is LIT ek sê!


As an added bonus, it doesn't leave SLUDGE behind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (19/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> As an added bonus, it doesn't leave SLUDGE behind


It just sticks to your parts.  LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Stew said:


> It just sticks to your parts.  LOL.


But you can always use a lappie to clean it off...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

